# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Campaña de imagen por el Día Nacional de la Papa

## Bruno Cillóniz

Compartimos con todos nuestra campaña de imagen difundida redes sociales con motivo del Día Nacional de la Papa... :Wink:   *"Un tributo en su día a uno de los productos que forma parte de la historia y la cultura de los peruanos ‪#‎DíaNacionaldelaPapa‬"*  Temas similares: Artículo: Minagri anuncia hoy actividades por el Día Nacional de la Papa Artículo: Perú producirá más de 4.7 millones de toneladas de papa en campaña 2013-2014 Artículo: Minag presenta hoy actividades por el Día Nacional de la Papa Artículo: A papear: hoy se celebra el Día Nacional de la Papa II Congreso Nacional de la Papa (10 al 12 de Junio de 2009)

----------

